# Hattrick - Gioco Manageriale on-line gratuito



## Sculacciacciughe (5 Ottobre 2019)

Qualcuno di voi gioca ad Hattrick?

Per chi non lo conoscesse e' un browser game sul calcio completamente gratuito. 
Non e' un pay to win, si gioca tutti alla pari. 
Ha piu' di 20 anni di storia, a siamo piu di 200'000 utenti. 
Personalmente ci gioco dal 2005. E' un gioco lento vecchio stile, con al massimo 1-2 partite a settimana, ideale per chi non ha troppo tempo da perdere.

Per chi volesse l'invito per iscriversi mi contatti con un messaggio privato.

Buon Hattrick a tutti, e forza Milan, sempre.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Eccomi... 
In realtà non sono proprio d'accordo che non sia un pay to win, comunque sì di base è gratuito ahah


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (5 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Eccomi...
> In realtà non sono proprio d'accordo che non sia un pay to win, comunque sì di base è gratuito ahah



Non e' un pay to win, se decidi di pagare hai solo una grafica e statistiche migliori. Ma che non servono a nulla per vincere. 
Io ad esempio non ho mai pagato.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Sculacciacciughe ha scritto:


> Non e' un pay to win, se decidi di pagare hai solo una grafica e statistiche migliori. Ma che non servono a nulla per vincere.
> Io ad esempio non ho mai pagato.



Beh hai dei vantaggi nella pianificazione degli allenamenti per esempio conoscendo esattamente quanto ti scatta un giocatore...


----------



## fabri47 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Un classico, ci giocavo anni fa, ma poi ho smesso perchè sono tipi di giochi che alla lunga mi annoiano.


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (5 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Beh hai dei vantaggi nella pianificazione degli allenamenti per esempio conoscendo esattamente quanto ti scatta un giocatore...



Ce l'ha anche chi non paga. Usando un estensione per il browser chiamata foxtrick ol programma gratuito hattrick organizer.


----------



## GP7 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Sculacciacciughe ha scritto:


> Qualcuno di voi gioca ad Hattrick?
> 
> Per chi non lo conoscesse e' un browser game sul calcio completamente gratuito.
> Non e' un pay to win, si gioca tutti alla pari.
> ...



Presente


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Sculacciacciughe ha scritto:


> Qualcuno di voi gioca ad Hattrick?
> 
> Per chi non lo conoscesse e' un browser game sul calcio completamente gratuito.
> Non e' un pay to win, si gioca tutti alla pari.
> ...



Ma esiste ancora? 
Ci giocavo più di 10 anni fa, ero arrivato fino alla 4° divisione.
Mollai quando inserirono le giovanili che erano una porcata senza senso (almeno all'inizio)



Sculacciacciughe ha scritto:


> Ce l'ha anche chi non paga. Usando un estensione per il browser chiamata foxtrick ol programma gratuito *hattrick organizer.*



Grande tool


----------



## uolfetto (5 Ottobre 2019)

dal 2005 anche io


----------

